# Cans- the ultimate training tool



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It is a bit ironic, coming from me, but there is a number of reasons I consider that shooting pop cans, despite their large size, is actually an invaluable training tool.

When I first started shooting, I refused to shoot at cans, because I considered them a very easy target. What I didnt realize, is that being easy to hit, doesnt mean that they can't be used effectively for training.

So, to the point. First of all, my view of shooting cans applies mostly to somewhat advanced shooters. The newbie has few options anyway, as he tries to achieve general consistency. It's when that first, decent consistency is achieved, when the value of a large target is better realised.

It goes without saying that hitting a can 10/10, is not a hard feat. Therefore, we can be easily misguided that we should just start shooting something smaller. Well, the first advantage of shooting at cans is exactly that, the ease of hitting it. By being so easy, we can easily transfer our focus from aiming to form. This I consider the first step at becoming actually good, aiming without focusing on aiming, but on form.

There is another advantage though. When a shooter gets enough accuracy to hit a can effortlessly, then he can challenge himself by choosing random points on the can to hit. This is not easier than hitting a.....1mm target! This added focus, which gets in our practice as a game, combined with the general lack of effort to actually hit the target, cam work wonders, exactly because even if we dont hit the intended 1mm point, we still get to hit the can and enjoy the awesome sound of struck aluminium!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Don't forget if not tied or hung, multiple distances and also heights


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Skropi


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Don't forget if not tied or hung, multiple distances and also heights


Yep, throw one up a tree and step back 50 paces and see how many tries to knock it out. Cans have endless possibilities Haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ukprelude said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget if not tied or hung, multiple distances and also heights
> ...


Oh yes lol Do it with a damaged can and I've had them climbing trees like a squirrel


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes, can chasing is excellent practice at different shooting angles and distances, and pure fun too!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Yes Skropi......I like the last thing you said.....I like the sound of hitting the can. I also like to try to cut a can in half by grouping my shots in the center. That takes a bit of focus.

Here is another idea for a fun target: Take an old circular saw blade, 10", 6" or 4" and hang it by a string or wire from a tree and back off 10 yard - 50 yards. The saw blade will sound like a bell when you hit it.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Oh...I forgot (senior moment)....I like to set the cans up on their sides and shoot at the ends for a smaller target.

GP


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Oh...I forgot (senior moment)....I like to set the cans up on their sides and shoot at the ends for a smaller target.
> GP


Can ends can be really fun, especially as that can be the hardest part to penetrate


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry for all the cans in that one ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The worst is sending hot after shot through the same ragged hole...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Sorry for all the cans in that one


That is why English is such a difficult language for non-english speakers. Try taking a bow after making a good shot off the bow of your boat with a bow and arrow.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> The worst is sending hot after shot through the same ragged hole...


I guess that makes you a hot shot, eh?

Regarding my suggestion of shooting at a hung circular saw blade.......when I miss I can always claim that the ball went through the hole in the center, shot after shot.

GP


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for all the cans in that one
> ...


Perfect example lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Cans are great fun!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Yes Skropi......I like the last thing you said.....I like the sound of hitting the can. I also like to try to cut a can in half by grouping my shots in the center. That takes a bit of focus.
> 
> Here is another idea for a fun target: Take an old circular saw blade, 10", 6" or 4" and hang it by a string or wire from a tree and back off 10 yard - 50 yards. The saw blade will sound like a bell when you hit it.
> 
> GP


I had an old skillet hanging up as a target for a while. Sounded like a gong when it was hit!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Grandpa Pete said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > The worst is sending hot after shot through the same ragged hole...
> ...


Nope. When you are aiming for the tag ends and hitting air a miss is a miss...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

If it was good enough for Rufus Hussey it is good enough me.

I aim for part of the can...and sometime I hit it.

After I eat this lemon I will eat that "5".


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> The worst is sending hot after shot through the same ragged hole...


I've never had that problem!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Pete said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > The worst is sending hot after shot through the same ragged hole...
> ...


There you go! It's not missing if you're actually threading the needle. Shoot smarter not harder!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I think aiming at certain corners of the can has an added benefit for those who like to hunt. When shooting at game, you may not have a nice little target, and have to focus on a specific part of the animal and hit it. I heard an archer describe visualizing a red dot on his deer before loosing his arrow. Of course, since SS hunters are probably using head shots I suppose those beady little eyes work just as well as bulls-eyes.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I love shooting cans .. and I agree .. they are a good target for sure .. the sound is just great! .. i like to drive in the mountians with my family and just smash every can on the side if the road !! ... well I know what in doing tomorrow ! Lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

The best thing about shooting cans is the sound it makes when you get a nice clean shot. Love shooting cans.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> It is a bit ironic, coming from me, but there is a number of reasons I consider that shooting pop cans, despite their large size, is actually an invaluable training tool.
> 
> When I first started shooting, I refused to shoot at cans, because I considered them a very easy target. What I didnt realize, is that being easy to hit, doesnt mean that they can't be used effectively for training.
> 
> ...


"It goes without saying (really?) that hitting a can 10/10, is not a hard feat". Umm, did someone forget about yardage, as in, how far away is the can, and not only that, but are we speaking of shooting top/bottom or the sides?

Variables not addressed belay "facts".

But you still get a virtual hug!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I think aiming at certain corners of the can has an added benefit for those who like to hunt. When shooting at game, you may not have a nice little target, and have to focus on a specific part of the animal and hit it. I heard an archer describe visualizing a red dot on his deer before loosing his arrow. Of course, since SS hunters are probably using head shots I suppose those beady little eyes work just as well as bulls-eyes.


The red spot on the deer is the laser sight - no visualization needed.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gunslingster said:


> The best thing about shooting cans is the sound it makes when you get a nice clean shot. Love shooting cans.


Tin cans have much better report than aluminum (aluminium for our Brit brothers) cans, and last longer.

Free the tin forests!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ukprelude said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget if not tied or hung, multiple distances and also heights
> ...


By the time you finish stepping back 50 feet, the can's already landed on the ground, so why throw it?

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I love shooting cans .. and I agree .. they are a good target for sure .. the sound is just great! .. i like to drive in the mountians with my family and just smash every can on the side if the road !! ... well I know what in doing tomorrow ! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Then you pick them up for recycling, right?

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Don't forget if not tied or hung, multiple distances and also heights


Some laws in some jurisdictions have restrictions re: hangings.

Now, have I ever mentioned my two former wives who got hung up in our marraiges?

THWACK!


----------

